# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک! گم شدن گزینه تاییدیه تحصیلی در سیستم ثبت نام  دانشگاه

## beauty

بچه ها امرروز اومدم شماره رسید تاییدیه تحصیلی رو وارد کنم دیدم گزینه مربوطه نیست!!
مگه میشه؟؟؟
این چیزا فقط تو ایران دیده میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

در سایت گزینه مربوطه نمایان نیست ؟

----------


## beauty

> در سایت گزینه مربوطه نمایان نیست ؟


تا دیشب بود امروز رفتم کافی نت نبود الانم نیست

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

در‌هرحال شما رسید کاغذی که از دفترپیشخوان‌ گرفتی رو‌داشته باش موقع ثبت نام حضوری ببر با خودت.
از این حالت سایت که گزینه اش نیست اسکرین بگیر پرینت کن همراه مدارکت ببر بگو دانشگاه که این گزینه نیست.

----------


## mmr

شماره رسید تاییدیه رو چطور گرفتید ؟؟ من رفتم پیشخوان بهم رسید داد که روشون شماره تاییدیه تحصیلی نیست ؟؟ باید چیکار کرد ؟؟ 


> بچه ها امرروز اومدم شماره رسید تاییدیه تحصیلی رو وارد کنم دیدم گزینه مربوطه نیست!!
> مگه میشه؟؟؟
> این چیزا فقط تو ایران دیده میشه

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> شماره رسید تاییدیه رو چطور گرفتید ؟؟ من رفتم پیشخوان بهم رسید داد که روشون شماره تاییدیه تحصیلی نیست ؟؟ باید چیکار کرد ؟؟


شناسه رهگیری متقاضی رو‌ وارد کن
با صفرای اولش !

----------


## mmr

ممنون


> شناسه رهگیری متقاضی رو‌ وارد کن
> با صفرای اولش !

----------


## beauty

> شماره رسید تاییدیه رو چطور گرفتید ؟؟ من رفتم پیشخوان بهم رسید داد که روشون شماره تاییدیه تحصیلی نیست ؟؟ باید چیکار کرد ؟؟


فکر کنم منظور از رسید همون شناسه رهگیری باشه ولی بازم پیگیری کنید

----------

